# Vandy Vape Pulse BF Mod



## Dubz (12/9/17)

http://www.vandyvape.com/detail/MOD/44

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tank88 (12/9/17)

Now this gets me excited. Hopefully it will be more affordable than the other squonk mods available commercially.


----------



## blujeenz (12/9/17)

Outwardly it looks fine, but Im not a big fan of the internals.
The pos copper strip looks rather thin.



I also wonder how much of a voltage drop that swiveling contact is going to create.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

Depending on the price point this could be a great win!

If it comes in cheap enough it would be nice to pick up one, and a few panels to match my shoes on any given day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hami (13/9/17)

Msrp: 39$ 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (13/9/17)

Stosta said:


> and a few panels to match my shoes on any given day



Is there something you're not telling us ... princess?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

blujeenz said:


> Is there something you're not telling us ... princess?
> View attachment 107097
> View attachment 107096


Those are hooootttt!!!!

Okay maybe not my shoes, they're all black, but my mod does match my socks today, so this little squonker would be perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (16/9/17)

I really like this and want to get one, however I am a bit concerned about the internals.

Dislike the switch and what appears to be flimy, small metal pieces to connect everything.


----------



## Amir (16/9/17)

blujeenz said:


> Is there something you're not telling us ... princess?
> View attachment 107097
> View attachment 107096



In @Stosta defence... That's one sexy pair of heels

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nabeel Osman (17/9/17)

Any ideas the eta on this to SA? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Llew (25/9/17)

Stosta said:


> Depending on the price point this could be a great win!
> 
> If it comes in cheap enough it would be nice to pick up one, and a few panels to match my shoes on any given day



I've seen pre-orders on fasttech for $28 using the coupon code. Should be launching in just under a month. I could definitely rock a red one!


----------



## Dubz (28/9/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

